# Fishing Boat Reference in RNR Service File



## ceylon-medals (Jan 1, 2012)

Colleagues:

I am currently researching the service career of *David ROBINSON*, a County Antrim based fisherman, (born in Larne, 9 Sep 1891), who joined the Royal Naval Reserve around 1910. 

I have obtained a copy of his RNR service card from the UK National Archives, an extract of which I have posted below.

The extract shows the section of Robinson's RNR service card detailing his non-naval service (ie., as a fisherman) in the years leading-up-to-and-immediately-after the Great War.

It is a bit difficult to read, but to my eyes it indicates (see the red asterisks) that he worked in the fishing vessel _Seal_ (with the registration number B 583) prior to the war, and the vessel _Rose_ (with the registration number of B 314 ... or perhaps B 3/4??) immediately after the war.

I would appreciate the views of any who might wish to comment on my observations, specifically: do I have it right? ; and can any additional intelligence be gleaned from the above information regarding the fishing vessels in which Robinson served, such as type of vessel (sail, steam, motor, size, registration, type of fish it was designed to catch, a photo, etc.)?

As always, grateful for any thoughts or information.

Cheers,

Glen,
In Our Dominion of the North


----------

